# which steam loco to choose?



## scottayer (Mar 23, 2018)

I,m relatively new to Model railroading and I am considering adding a second loco-I have the NCE DCC syetm and a bachman sd45 with sound but I really like the old steam locos.I have 3 possibilities
in mind
bachman K4 with sound
Broadway limited 4-8-2 with sound, or
Model power 2-6-0 mogul

I am leaning toward the Model Power(considerably less$$$) but I am leery of the quality(I have read it has improved the last 2 years)
does anyone have any opinions on these 3 ?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

You have three completely different steam locos listed? 
I own the BLI M1a and really like it sounds and runs great. I have seen the K4 run and it run pretty good I have a Bachmann Berk. that runs and sounds really good. 

Here for the Model power, lots of comments!

http://mrr.trains.com/news-reviews/reader-reviews/2010/02/model-power--n-scale-2-6-0-mogul


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I bought the Bachmann K4 with sound and it runs and sounds great. You couldn't go wrong with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scottayer said:


> I,m relatively new to Model railroading and I am considering adding a second loco-I have the NCE DCC syetm and a bachman sd45 with sound but I really like the old steam locos.I have 3 possibilities
> in mind
> bachman K4 with sound
> Broadway limited 4-8-2 with sound, or
> ...


You didn't say whether the MP loco is also DCC w/Sound. If it isn't, that would explain the price difference.

MP quality is fine for the lower end of the detail range, but MRC (corporate parent) decoders are an iffy proposition.

You also might want to give some consideration to what equipment actually ran on the railroad you're modeling during the timeframe that you're modeling.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

This looks really good to me but I have had three Model Power DCC with sound engines and they all went back because of poor and low sound. If anyone buys one of these, please comment as to what you think. https://www.micromark.com/product/3...rketing&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=18WS028


----------



## scottayer (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you all for the good advice- the MP is DCC with sound.
all the comments I have seen about the MP are several years old and I was wondering if there were any more recent reviews. I think I will save up a little more and get the BLI


Thanks again
Scott


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model Power Quality*



scottayer said:


> Thank you all for the good advice- the MP is DCC with sound.
> all the comments I have seen about the MP are several years old and I was wondering if there were any more recent reviews. I think I will save up a little more and get the BLI
> 
> 
> ...


Scott;

I would be leery of Model power in general, and of their factory installed decoder in particular. Two members have mentioned that they had a bad experience, or three bad experiences, with Model power DCC locos. 
Model power, in general, is a very mixed bag. I have two of their N-scale diesels that are excellent runners, but both are DC, and don't have sound. Historically Model Power's N-scale locos have been junk. However, they do produce some good ones too. You would almost need to test run individual locomotives to be sure. 
Old Bachman was also junk, but their current products are much improved. They also offer a lifetime guaranty on all their locomotives. If it breaks you can send it back and they will repair or replace it for a $25.00 fee. Kato locomotives are excellent, but they don't come with factory DCC, or sound. You would need to install a decoder and speaker. Don't know if you are up for that or not.

Good luck:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Scott;
> 
> I would be leery of Model power in general, and of their factory installed decoder in particular. Two members have mentioned that they had a bad experience, or three bad experiences, with Model power DCC locos.
> Model power, in general, is a very mixed bag. I have two of their N-scale diesels that are excellent runners, but both are DC, and don't have sound. Historically Model Power's N-scale locos have been junk. However, they do produce some good ones too. You would almost need to test run individual locomotives to be sure.
> ...


You are aware that the Model Power line was acquired by MRC about 3 years ago, right? The brand name was continued, but very little else remains the same. A new production MP unit cannot be compared to one made before the acquisition.


----------



## scottayer (Mar 23, 2018)

*Model Power*

I was aware that Model Power had changed hands a few years ago.Seems like all the reviews I can find are rather dated. That's why i was looking for some more recent reviews. So far I have only found a few(youtube and such) and they indicate that their quality is much improved.Was hoping I could find some more recent opinions .

Thanks
Scott


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scottayer said:


> I was aware that Model Power had changed hands a few years ago.Seems like all the reviews I can find are rather dated. That's why i was looking for some more recent reviews. So far I have only found a few(youtube and such) and they indicate that their quality is much improved.Was hoping I could find some more recent opinions .
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


That's why I posted that in response to Traction Fan's comments on older units. They new stuff might or might not be any better.

Maybe your best bet is to order one from someplace with a good return policy, and if you don't like it, send it back.


----------



## Olie (Feb 19, 2018)

I have the BLI K4 and it runs very well. Detail is also well done. I have an older Bachmann Spectrum K4 (DC only) and I have to say it too has decent detailing. I don't run the Bachmann as I don't like hearing it "sing" but it is a strong puller. 

The two cannot be compared tho as the BLI is far superior. I don't think you can go wrong with either of those but I am partial to BLI.


----------



## scottayer (Mar 23, 2018)

*Which loco*

Thank you all for the info. It's been a big help. Ordered the bachman k4 pre-war this morning!

Thanks.
Scott
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe it's my layout but; I had derailing problems with the BL 4-8-2. It didn't like the grades or the tighter curves. I was forced to sell it. The K4 is a good engine from Bachman as well as the berk. They are both strong pullers.


----------

